# Ample Sound - Alhambra Luthier Classic Guitar -VST Plugin - Virtual Instrument - Review and Demo



## udizisser (Oct 13, 2021)

Checking out Ample Sound Guitar L.


This is really a great sound guitar vst but the two very powerful features that I surprised me are the riffer and strummer.
With these you can create or even generate patterns and melodies you can use in your songs. In addition there's the guitar pro tab player which for me is really cool as I have huge collection of tabs.

Need some classic guitars for your production? Ample Guitar L aim to bring a Alhambra Luthier Classic Guitar sound to your studio. https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=8


----------



## SteveC (Oct 13, 2021)

I love Ample Sound!


----------



## PeterN (Oct 14, 2021)

The link gives a warning, for me at least. And dont take it further unless change settings. China based, maybe thats why?

Thanks for intro. Did you guys get through the link?


----------



## lumcas (Oct 14, 2021)

PeterN said:


> The link gives a warning, for me at least. And dont take it further unless change settings. China based, maybe thats why?
> 
> Thanks for intro. Did you guys get through the link?


No, the link doesn't work for me either, probably trackers and/or multiple redirects involved....

It's a shame, I love Amplesound.


----------



## udizisser (Nov 4, 2021)

PeterN said:


> The link gives a warning, for me at least. And dont take it further unless change settings. China based, maybe thats why?
> 
> Thanks for intro. Did you guys get through the link?


Here is the link to the product: https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=8


----------



## udizisser (Nov 4, 2021)

lumcas said:


> No, the link doesn't work for me either, probably trackers and/or multiple redirects involved....
> 
> It's a shame, I love Amplesound.


Here is the link to the product: https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=8


----------



## tressie5 (Jan 23, 2022)

I love this guitar, including their lapsteel. As someone who writes country music, I eagerly await their version of a dobro and mandolin.


----------



## Rudianos (Jan 23, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> I love this guitar, including their lapsteel. As someone who writes country music, I eagerly await their version of a dobro and mandolin.


seconded - they really do such a great job! If they could do a dobro with a square neck and round neck that would be very unique in VST world! We are missing Dobro harmonics too - Indiginus has the best one we have so far.


----------

